# Sprouted Comfrey Bocking14 Rooties



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have just (24) Sprouted Comfrey Bocking14 Rooties (USDA Zone 4-9)

6/$12 + $6 Shipping = $17.00 per order. I take Paypal, Postal Money Orders or concealed cash (own risk).

I have (4) Orders available. 

Please post on this thread and either PM or email me at:

[email protected]

Paid Orders will ship this upcoming Monday. Thank you!


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

me please


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

anette said:


> me please


***There are currently (3) Orders left***

Please PM or email me at [email protected] to order how many you would like.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

***1 Order Left***


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

_I'd like it if I am not too late._


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Madame said:


> _I'd like it if I am not too late._


I have one order left :rock: Your name is on it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sold out of Rooties, will post when more are available (in about two weeks)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I am currently still out since I was filling larger orders. These are small plants that I call "Sprouted Rooties." That is why I can get up to (12) in one Small Priority box. I'll post when my Rooties are ready to ship (closer to end of May)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sprouted Comfrey Rooties available for shipping in 1-2 weeks!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Bumped for Elinor


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

lori, please could i get a double order? what would the total price be? and do you have anything else for sale?


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

Lori, I would like to buy some from you when you have some available.
Susan


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

sriston said:


> Lori, I would like to buy some from you when you have some available.
> Susan


I currently have (18) Comfrey Rooties which have sprouted and are ready to ship.


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

I only want six to start with since comfrey is new to my garden experience. It will be next week before I send you your money, and I will send you a message to get your mailing address. By the way, shouldn't the total be $18.00 and not $17.00? In your original post with the pricing, you have $17.00 for the total, but 12+6=18.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You are correct, the total is $18. The current Sprouted Rooties won't be available after Tuesday, July 15th, as they will be too big to ship. Comfrey grows very fast once sprouted.

I should clarify if any one wants any from the batch, best to pay via Paypal unless in a State closer for your payment to arrive.

I am starting more Comfrey due to all requests and will post when there are more Sprouted Rooties.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

There are (12) Rooties left. I will post if any orders come in for them.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

SOLD OUT again, thank you for the orders. I will post when I have more ready.


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my Comfrey rooties today! :happy: Thank you, Lori! They look great!


----------

